# Women can now stand up and do a no 1 &#128563;



## Tashyboy (Jun 27, 2015)

Whilst having me morning cuppa and waking up nicely. Just watched a video clip on BBC news where someone has come up with an ingenious device where women can now stand up when they go to the lavy. In Indias case, dirty smelly ones. 
Apparantly it's to cut down on URTI.
Missis Tash said that half the women in Mansfield have been able to pee standing up on a Friday and Saturday night. Usually in the men's toilets without any aids what so ever.
shes now looking to buy one for her mate for Christmas. Anyone got any links to a website that's selling um.
Thought they would go down a treat for women on the golf course.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 27, 2015)

Been around for years !


----------



## louise_a (Jun 27, 2015)

I cannt see why any woman, under most circumstances, would want to be able to pee standing up.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 27, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I cannt see why any woman, under most circumstances, would want to be able to pee standing up.
		
Click to expand...

What if you wanted to put a camp fire out :rofl:


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 27, 2015)

:clap:



ruff-driver said:



			What if you wanted to put a camp fire out :rofl:
		
Click to expand...



Ha


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 27, 2015)

Still won't help them in a high peeing against the wall contest.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 27, 2015)

They have been around for years under the name "SheWee"  The guides even make their own using an old plastic bottle or milk carton.

Im a Scout Leader with a mixed troop, wifey used to be a guide leader and have 3 daughters who have done guides, explorer scouts and DofE Silver
I know about this stuff


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2015)

Wasn't this once on Dragons den?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 27, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Still won't help them in a high peeing against the wall contest.
		
Click to expand...

Ah the good old days at primary Skool in the outside toilets.


----------



## gripitripit (Jun 27, 2015)

Would come in handy for female crane drivers.


----------



## richart (Jun 27, 2015)

You will start to see Sarah, Jane, Emily in the snow now then.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They have been around for years under the name "SheWee"  The guides even make their own using an old plastic bottle or milk carton.

Im a Scout Leader with a mixed troop, wifey used to be a guide leader and have 3 daughters who have done guides, explorer scouts and DofE Silver
*I know about this stuff* 

Click to expand...

Did you get a badge for it :smirk:


----------



## Tongo (Jun 27, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I cannt see why any woman, under most circumstances, would want to be able to pee standing up.
		
Click to expand...

I usually wee sitting down. Tis a lot easier! Unless i'm using a urinal of course!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 27, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I cannt see why any woman, under most circumstances, would want to be able to pee standing up.
		
Click to expand...

As a semi-regular hillwalker, often in the worst weather Scotland can chuck at us, I can attest to several occasions when I would have liked the option!

I think I might actually own a shewee but haven't used it. Needs practice to avoid peeing yourself, I am told!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 27, 2015)

PS. Is this really a thread?

:rofl:


----------



## JustOne (Jun 27, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			PS. Is this really a thread?

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.

I wonder if someone has invented something similar for men? .... so they can stand up and not wee sideways!!

I can imagine some egg cup 'end of willy' attachment thingy sitting on the bathroom shelf...... erm, not!


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Indeed.

I wonder if someone has invented something similar for men? .... so they can stand up and not wee sideways!!

*I can imagine some egg cup 'end of willy' attachment thingy sitting on the bathroom shelf.*..... erm, not!
		
Click to expand...

or...a woolly hat for the dribblers


----------



## louise_a (Jun 27, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			As a semi-regular hillwalker, often in the worst weather Scotland can chuck at us, I can attest to several occasions when I would have liked the option!

I think I might actually own a shewee but haven't used it. Needs practice to avoid peeing yourself, I am told! 

Click to expand...

I did say most circumstances and that is good exception.


----------



## alexbrownmp (Jun 27, 2015)

disgusting thread- wheres the mind bleach


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2015)

alexbrownmp said:



			disgusting thread- wheres the mind bleach
		
Click to expand...

I know what your saying, but the idea of an attachment for women was because of the hygiene problems in toilets in India and the water infections it is causing.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 28, 2015)

Just remember ladies, never pee into a head wind :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 28, 2015)

Judging by the floor around the urinals in our locker room there must be a watering can attachment in use.


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Jun 29, 2015)

Next they will be wanting to play golf or something...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 30, 2015)

Well Missis T has ordered her mate a "she wee" for Christmas for the princely sum of 99p. That's one pressie sorted &#128540;


----------

